# Another TTRS



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had the car in with my detailing mate 'gally' a few weeks back to give the exterior a good going over, must say as always he's done a great job, i set about the interior and engine bay today

Few pics









































































Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Are those A3 vents?

Love the colour... Is it an RS+ has carbon engine bits.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes A3 vents, a little different, match the rnse and mirror knobs, i had tried the newer A3 vents but they are larger

Not a plus, the car came with the carbon bits in the engine bay 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The a3 vents look great! And prob glare less than the TT ones!

Love the carbon engine bits... Lucky you got those thrown in 

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes i like them, not keen on the standard TT ones

Carbon engine bits were a bonus for sure 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Pic on it's 20's



















Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## RS-Tom (Mar 17, 2014)

I think this was the one Gally posted a while back, he had a few more pictures I think.

Are these yours too?



gally said:


> Finished with a wipedown of Werkstat Prime and 3 layers of CarPro Reload. Gtechniq G5 x3 layers on the front screen and prime on the rest of the glass (stillamazing on glass). The usual bits elswhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep thats my car, he was meant to send me a link but i guess he forgot, nice pics ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## RS-Tom (Mar 17, 2014)

gogs said:


> Yep thats my car, he was meant to send me a link but i guess he forgot, nice pics ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


It looks epic  They were the pictures that started me asking how people move the plate/whether they have any issues with them being on the bumper instead of in the grill. Hopefully getting mine moved there soon.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, Suzuka is cracking, even better once gally got his hands on it ;-)
Ah nice one, plate is cheap enough to buy and fit tbh, i can drop you a PM with the manufacturer details if you want

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## RS-Tom (Mar 17, 2014)

gogs said:


> Ah nice one, plate is cheap enough to buy and fit tbh, i can drop you a PM with the manufacturer details if you want


Thanks, I have already got the plate, just need some time to cut it out/fit it. :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovely car mate. You've got the right colour and the right wheels too 

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Garth

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's a beautiful car Gordon, you must be chuffed


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fairly happy mate, i do get an itch to change car way to often though :-o

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

deffo nice car gogs . . . and there is NO WAY you ever walk away from it 
and dont look back for a crafty admiring look - even in the dark   

ps - PM sent re plate :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

PM returned mate ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

gogs said:


> PM returned mate ;-)


Cheers gog, presumably you cut round the headlight washer ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, carefully ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful car, really nice finish on that paintwork.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Gogs, are the wheels RS4 style but diamond cut????
Paul


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Adam, Gally did a cracking job on it 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

LOWEY said:


> Gogs, are the wheels RS4 style but diamond cut????
> Paul


Yes, they are the optional 20" rims for the RS, they are a gunmetal paint with the outer face diamond cut

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

wow just seeing this thread what a great job, did the detailer post pics and products used on detailing world?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped you a link ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good man cheers


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... That is absolutely stunning Gordon!! ...

... I'm not even the teensiest bit jealous ... honest ... :mrgreen:

... Have you got a thread for this anywhere? I don't get on the forum quite so much these days and when I do I don't venture over to the Mk2 side very often ...

Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Steve

No thread, not done very much to it to be fair, just enjoying it for what it is 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------

